# Thank you isn't really enough for Dr.Sunita Tandulwadkar



## Infertilityinindia (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you isn't really enough for the outstanding care, support and kindness that you have shown to me and my wife during the pregnancy and delivery of our first child.
It was in the month of April, when I got to know that my wife was pregnant and it was the best feeling that I was going through. During the first Trimester my wife had severe stomach pain. Upon consulting the doctor and conducting MRI tests in Dubai, we were told that the pain was due severe appendicitis. Based on the recommendation from the doctor in Dubai, we were only left with two options
1) Continue the pregnancy and subdue the appendicitis pain through antibiotics (which probably would have risked the growth of my child in my wife's womb)
2) Operate the appendicitis through a key hole surgery but this would risk the pregnancy and result in the termination of the child.
Me and my wife were completely shattered hearing this. We immediately flew back to India and consulted Dr. Sunita Tandulwadkar. We explained her the entire case and conducted few tests after which Dr. Sunita gave us the comfort that there was no risk for the mother and child in conducting laparoscopic surgery and she made sure that she was personally present during the surgery. ‎
There was a stage before meeting Dr. Sunita where we even thought that we would need to terminate the pregnancy but it was only because of Dr. Sunita's firm confidence and determination that me and my wife continued the pregnancy. 
After months of waiting and a couple of tests, my wife has given birth to a sweet new blossom of humanity "A Baby Boy" on 2nd December. The delivery was conducted by Dr. Sunita. Both the mother and child are healthy today.
I would like to take this opportunity to thank Dr. Sunita Tandulwadkar for the giving us the confidence to continue with the pregnancy and not consider terminating the baby. It was only because of her words that we have a healthy baby today.
The entire team of doctors, nurses and other medical staff were skillful, prompt with excellent instincts, diagnostic talents and preparedness to resolve any concerns during the delivery. 
Dr. Sunita, thank you for helping me take a right decision and saving the life of my first born. I truly believe that, had I been in Dubai and moved forward with the recommendation from the doctor there, my child may not have been with me today.
We have visited many hospitals in Pune but Dr. Sunita is the best doctor we have met so far. I would highly recommend her.


----------

